

Secret U.S. memo makes legal case to kill a citizen. - karamazov
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/09/world/middleeast/secret-us-memo-made-legal-case-to-kill-a-citizen.html?_r=1&emc=na

======
zoowar
It is common that fugitives, American citizens, are shot dead. For example,
last week Aaron Bassler was shot dead in northern California [1].

[1] [http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/02/us-fugitive-
califo...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/10/02/us-fugitive-california-
idUSTRE79106520111002)

~~~
dpres
The SWAT team who shot Aaron Bassler didn't have a shoot-to-kill order and
made a hasty decision with their lives at risk. The decision by President
Obama to kill Anwar al-Awlaki via drone without a trial is on a different
level.

